# OnStar phone, when will it cease to work in the U.S.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

In my 2014 CRUZE I assume it has a 2G system. Everything points to services stopping in *2017*, its almost 2019. Service is provided by A T & T. I know the 2015 Cruze was upgraded and Canada has already gone through the conversion.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The Gen 9 Onstar system runs through Verizon not AT&T. They don't plan to kill their CDMA network until 2019/2020.

https://www.verizonwireless.com/support/knowledge-base-218813/

I've tested the Gen 10 on my 11 Cruze, works fine there (even the wifi hotspot). Likewise, it also works fine in my father's 2006 Torrent. Most likely if GM does decide to offer the upgrade in the US, it should apply to all the same vehicles as in Canada.


Actually, they COULD possibly do the upgrade now. I do know that in GM's SPS programming system my Cruze and dad's Torrent have the option for the Canadian upgrade, even though they are both US sold vehicles.


----------

